# Looking for a Vizsla



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

Greetings,

I am looking for a pup to bring into the family. We have pretty much settled on a Vizsla. I have been doing much research over the past couple of years and we are ready to pull the trigger on a dog when the right one comes along. We are patient and will not jump into anything before the stars align with the right dog and the right breeder.


The pup will have many jobs for me. He will be a companion and family member. I will take him to work with me daily and hopefully he will become a therapy dog. I own a rehabilitation company and would like him to become part of the company.


I am an avid hunter and love the outdoors, so I would like the dog to work upland birds and waterfowl. I would also like to try working field trials, hunt tests and maybe agility.


I am looking for a breeder that breeds towards the upper end of the size standard. I have learned that there are different traits that breeders emphasize in their programs and I am looking for a line that is on the larger side. I have come across information that indicates the Euro Vizsla is a larger boned, more muscular with a larger presence. I don’t know if this is completely true or not.

If you know of a possible breeder that fits these criteria a referral would be most helpful. 

Thank you for your time,
Mike


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Mike. Are you located in the US? If so what part? I may have some breeders in mind that fit your criteria.


----------



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

T,


Yes, I am in Denver, Colorado. I would travel a ways to pick up the right dog, hopefully they are not on the East Coast. I would give them a call.


Thanks for your help.
Griff


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of your Vizslas running field trials, are not the bigger, heavy boned ones.
The ones from those lines haven't been known to have enough range for horse back trails.
Jessica Mackey has some very good stud dogs, that carry a nice amount of bone, muscle. Maybe see if she has any breedings lined up to a female, that also fits your needs. Its Alpine Vizsla in Washington.

You might also try the Martinsens.
I know they breed/train more towards NAVHDA. I just don't know enough about their dogs. I haven't seen where they have competed in FT events.
Mudbone also has some bred some towards NAVHDA, and has produced some bigger running dogs in the past. 
The two above you would need to look futher into, as far on if they carry more bone.

Laura Miller (Milstar Vizsla) owns Bull.
A extremely nice hard-working stud dog, that produces pups of the same. 
You would need to speak with her, on if duck hunting is a option on pups out of him.

All of the above is depended, on what male, and female are selected for the breeding. I've owned hunting Vizslas, that I've also duck hunted over. While they has lots of drive in the field . They could also sit nicely in a duck blind, and loved to retrieve in water.
I've owned one that would never make a good duck hunter. She had tons of drive, would go through anything to find birds. Swim until you made her get out of a pond. But would never be happy having to sit in a blind. It was just not her nature. She was meant to run in fields.

My one young one Shine, might never be a duck hunter. We will wait and see how she progresses.
So far we have hunted quail, pheasant, and a little dove with her. She's a big runner, that also loves to retrieve. 
Sitting still in a field, not so much.
On dove hunts I have her stand next to me for a little while, then release her to run. Hoping to build up the time, she can calmly stay next to me. I've also taken clipped winged pigeons with me. If it's slow, and she's bored, I throw a pigeon for her. The reason I say she may never be a duck hunter. Is she can get very impatient, if made to be still to long in a field. She will start wanting to bounce, yip, and try to chase flying birds. 
You can make a dog do something, but you can't make them happy doing it. I only want to hunt over happy dogs.


Good luck in your search.
Finding the right breeder, and litter keeps getting harder.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We got our two V's (2-yr old male and a 6-month female) from Rick Mitchell and Linda Busch (our male from Rick and female from Linda). They work very closely with each other in their breeding programs. Both based out of Chicago. And both are OUTSTANDING people and breeders. Rick is far more active with two litters a year, typically fall and spring. And Linda has slowed down a bit as she's gotten older. She just had back to back litters and may take some time off?

I would definitely call Rick. He's a great person and ticks all the boxes that you listed in your OP. Our male from Rick can do all the things you listed. All the others breeders that I've gotten to know over the past 2-3 years are on the east coast.

http://vizslas.co/
http://www.buschvizslas.com/

Best of luck and let me know if I can be of any help..........


----------



## 84628 (Sep 2, 2019)

Eylar Vizslas in Washington State has 2 males from the current litter. You might call Cathy and see it they are still there. She has facebook and web presence.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

lennies said:


> Eylar Vizslas in Washington State has 2 males from the current litter. You might call Cathy and see it they are still there. She has facebook and web presence.



I don't like to rain on anybody's parade, but their website doesn't impress me. They talk of their dogs being loving and sweet and fun loving, etc. And many of them being imported from Hungary. They DON'T talk of their dogs' achievements in trials of any kind, nor of the ancestors' achievements. Most of all, they don't mention any health screening. OFA screening is an absolute requirement in my mind. A breeder can produce great companions without the parents having lots of trophies, but without health screening, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob I absolutely agree with you.
It takes tons of research to find a good breeder. 
Then knowing if they are breeding, what you would like in a dog. Is a lot more research.

With OP needs expressed, is why I mention the breeder's I did. It would still need to be the correct pairing of parents. I've owned dogs out of the same stud, but different bitches. My dogs were different in build, temperament, and hunting drive.
I also have cousins at the house right now. While both are very good dogs, they are in no way the same. One loves to retrieve, the other cares nothing about retrieving. One is over the top sweet, and a little soft on any type of correction.
The other is a little pushy, and a correction does not bother him in the slightest. 

For the OP
Go through your list, and put them in order of most important to you.
Keep in mind that when getting a pup, nothing is absolute. 
What we want in our new puppy, does not mean the pup will have all those attributes.
We just can't order all the bells, and whistles like you would a new car.
You have to be ready to love the pup anyway.

This is one of the stud dogs I mentioned in the previous post. He not only does everything the OP mentioned, he also passes those qualities onto offspring. And the other big ones, He has health clearances, and a stable temperament.

http://www.alpinevizslas.com/sitka.html


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ...
> http://www.alpinevizslas.com/sitka.html



Wow - that is an impressive breeder with very impressive dogs. She is all about performance and is passionate about it. (I guess that you have to be passionate about when you start as an undergraduate student & pursue it through med school & residency.)


----------



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

texasred said:


> Most of your Vizslas running field trials, are not the bigger, heavy boned ones.
> The ones from those lines haven't been known to have enough range for horse back trails.
> Jessica Mackey has some very good stud dogs, that carry a nice amount of bone, muscle. Maybe see if she has any breedings lined up to a female, that also fits your needs. Its Alpine Vizsla in Washington.
> 
> ...



Tex,
Thank you for the detailed info. I did reach out to Alpine Vizsls. I will contact the other breeders to see what they have to offer.
Griff


----------



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

tegee26 said:


> We got our two V's (2-yr old male and a 6-month female) from Rick Mitchell and Linda Busch (our male from Rick and female from Linda). They work very closely with each other in their breeding programs. Both based out of Chicago. And both are OUTSTANDING people and breeders. Rick is far more active with two litters a year, typically fall and spring. And Linda has slowed down a bit as she's gotten older. She just had back to back litters and may take some time off?
> 
> I would definitely call Rick. He's a great person and ticks all the boxes that you listed in your OP. Our male from Rick can do all the things you listed. All the others breeders that I've gotten to know over the past 2-3 years are on the east coast.
> 
> ...



Teegee,


The world is a small place, I have been in contact with Linda, she is very noce and has giving me a lot of information. Thanks for the time you have put towards my search.
Griff


----------



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

lennies said:


> Eylar Vizslas in Washington State has 2 males from the current litter. You might call Cathy and see it they are still there. She has facebook and web presence.



Thanks for the referral. The dog community is a great team to be part of.
Griff


----------



## Griff79 (Apr 26, 2018)

Bob & T,


I do agree that health clearances are of utmost importance all the other bells and whistles we can hope for but have to manage as the dog persona is his own, or her own.


I have more research to do, which I actually like. Its all part of the process when adding another family member to the home.


Griff


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The Busch's are wonderful breeders, your not going to find someone with more experience with the breed. The only reason I didn't mention them, was the duck hunting. This in no way means, they don't produce dogs that could fulfill that need. I just don't remember seeing people using them for duck hunting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to be fair to the Buschs, I did more research.
Tallulah is a NAVHDA Versatility Champion.
She is out of GeeGee and Spike.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

texasred said:


> Just to be fair to the Buschs, I did more research.
> Tallulah is a NAVHDA Versatility Champion.
> She is out of GeeGee and Spike.




Just to clarify TR. We got our first V two years ago from Rick Mitchell (Mitchell's Vizsla) through Linda's direct referral b/c she had no pups and was not planning on any at the time. Rick has been breeding his females with Linda and Jim's males (mainly Spike and Man O War) for close to 30-years. Rick is a professional guide hunter (may be retired now from it) but either way, Rick is every bit a hunter and I believe most if not all his 7-females hunt and have certifications/titles. Our Milo is a true natural and we use him to chase Canadian geese off our property on a daily basis. I'm no hunter, but I am sure if I went that direction one of Rick's pups would be no issues.

Our 6-month female was from Linda though. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, Linda just had back to back litters and she's been slowing down a bit. So she may not have a litter any time soon.

Anyway, just wanted to clarify if the OP reached out to Rick he should have no worries hunting one of his V's. Plus Rick has been actively breeding the past several years with at least two litters a year, so the OP may get lucky out of the gate.

Sorry....had to attached a couple of pics of our V's.....just love these guys. They are half siblings (both from Spike).


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

tegee26, your pups are beautiful but you gotta change that blanket of them ))


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Gabica said:


> tegee26, your pups are beautiful but you gotta change that blanket of them ))



LOL Gabica. That blanket was given to me for Father's Day this past year. Those are my two beloved labs that we've had, the most recent passing in April.

My male V loved our last lab now he has our female V Chloe. Maybe I'll get updated blanket next June that will include our V's...lol.


----------

